# Change background color when recording



## DIYMicha (Aug 21, 2018)

I often forget to hit the record button before starting to talk, because obs always runs. It is only visible when reading that tiny button. 
So my suggestion is, a way to toggle in preferences if I want to change the background color of the whole application to a choosable color tone. Or better different colors for recording and streaming. To see in one blink what is going on. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## WizardCM (Aug 23, 2018)

I recommend trying out a couple of the built in themes. Settings -> General, Rachni for example has really good colouring for when you're live.


----------



## MrFrenglish (Aug 29, 2018)

Theres also "Dark + Red" theme: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/new-flat-dark-theme-for-obs-studio.616/

Makes it so that "Start Streaming" and "Start Recording" stays red when you go live or record.


----------



## PhoenixElvisNicholson (Jan 24, 2021)

Extreme beginner here.  Trying to learn how to change the background exposed behind me when recording/streaming.  I am accustomed to Skype's mediocre style, but hoping for something more professional looking without a professional price tag attached.
Guess I'm expecting chroma key results for a shoestring budget.
Is this possible in OBS?
The reason I posted this here is because I saw "Themes" mentioned and thought there was a correlation.


----------

